# Bowcase for Field / target Bows



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

That is absolutely a fine looking case. you ought to try and find a soft case for a 46" Barnsdale.....ukey:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good idea.....I would get an arrow tube though. Otherwise those ACCs aren't gonna stay straight that long

But if you like that you should see what my Brownell will hold....and it has wheels:wink:

I know I had 3 bows in there once with my sight case...binos...arrow tube....and stabs....

and I know 42" bow will fit in there just fine


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Good idea, Hornet. 

I am currently looking for an arrow holding device as we speak. . .I just put them in there to demonstrate possible configurations.

I am probably just gonna get an arrow case. It could strap piggy back to this thing- there are a dozen ways I could attach it. 

This is the ultimate in customizable cases. So many options and configurations are possible.

Do you have any pics of the Brownell?


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> That is absolutely a fine looking case. you ought to try and find a soft case for a 46" Barnsdale.....ukey:


That's a tall order. . .literally. 

There is a very nice woman on here that has a company that makes custom quivers, Wheely is her 'handle' on here I think. _I wanted one of her bowcases. . ._she could make them custom and they were very good looking- but she doesn't make them anymore. 

Can't say I blame her though. . .they look like they would be a nightmare to put together from a manufacturing point of view. All those compartments, pockets, zippers, velcro, and straps would make you dizzy after a while- even if you had a good pattern to work with.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good idea.....I would get an arrow tube though. Otherwise those ACCs aren't gonna stay straight that long
> 
> But if you like that you should see what my Brownell will hold....and it has wheels:wink:
> 
> ...


I have a Brownell for my 46" Barney. you can put everything you could possibley need and your lunch in that sucker.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Pics please. . .

I love this case, but would like to see this Brownell.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WrongdayJ said:


> Good idea, Hornet.
> 
> I am currently looking for an arrow holding device as we speak. . .I just put them in there to demonstrate possible configurations.
> 
> ...


Of course I do :wink:

There are 2 long pockets that run almost the length of the case. My arrow tube fits EASILY inside either pocket as does my 35.5" stab. There is also a square pocket that holds my sight case or a bino case....my binos are 12X50s. 

The next pics are of the padding on the inside. Ideally the case holds two bows but like I said I have had three in there :wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I see you have the short one. I have the steamer trunk.......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There is a large pocket on the outside that holds a ton of stuff also....there are two straps that wrap around the case that can be pulled extra tight to keep everything snug.....then the handle strap for easy carrying 

I didn't take a pic of it but there is also a handle on the very top of the case to pull the case with when using the wheels....no need to really carry it...even going up the steps since the wheels are a tri-wheel system that rotates for going up and down steps and over curbs :wink: There is also a shoulder strap for carrying :wink:

The tube I use is just a clear Easton tube that you can get from LAS for $13. 

The case is also airline approved....there are lots of Pros that fly all over the world with this case...so it will take care of your gear even though it is classified as a "soft case". :thumb:

I will warn that this case is rather large....so if you don't have a truck, SUV, a big car or at least a car that has a seat that will lay down you may have an issue getting it to the range....I am still trying to get my balance down so I can ride it.....


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The Brownell is a great case, but it's fairly expensive. My nephew bought the new Easton Navigator soft case. It's a very well made and classy case, if I hadn't had the Brownell, I'd have bought the Easton in a heartbeat. In fact, I think I prefer the Easton.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

yes the Brownell is expensive....but so is everything that goes in it :wink:

and it's cheaper then the SKB that I have that I only use when there are a bunch of us in one ride...

But I did get a great deal on my Brownell....$100 to my door the classifieds are great


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Sweet!

Man, that sucker could probably hold a folding chair, an ice chest, and a sleeping bag!

That is a roomy case!

I don't know if I really need _that_ large of a case, though. Although if I aquire much more archery 'stuff'. . .I just might. 

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It will hold a ton.....I know people that only take their case to Nationals, Vegas etc....they put what they need and their clothes in the bag an roll out.

This year at LAS I just took a small gym size bag for my shoes and things I didn't want in with my gear and my case...and I had two bows in there....

The case of beer and JD wouldn't fit in there


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

A Benjamin to your door?? I'd smile too. Mine came straight from Brownell. Well over twice that....


----------



## tebeguache (Jun 7, 2008)

*Vantage elite case?*

I recently got a Vantage Elite. I am now looking for a bow case. I've been poking around the Brownells website and came up with two possibilities stock number 084-000-324 or stock number 100-000-987. Neither one matches the pictures posted here exactly. is anyone using one of these? Or could someone recommend a case for the Vantage Elite?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tebeguache said:


> I recently got a Vantage Elite. I am now looking for a bow case. I've been poking around the Brownells website and came up with two possibilities stock number 084-000-324 or stock number 100-000-987. Neither one matches the pictures posted here exactly. is anyone using one of these? Or could someone recommend a case for the Vantage Elite?


I don't know where you are getting the product numbers....but last time I checked the case I posted pics of is the ONLY one that Brownell makes.

http://www.brownellarchery.com/brownell-bowcase.pdf

http://www.brownellarchery.com/products.htm


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I want to try the Easton Navigator bowcase myself. I don't plan on taking mine anywhere that I can't drive so no need for it to be airline approved. I just wonder if it is long enough for a Vantage Pro?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I have the long Brownell. I really don't think I like it that well... I bought my Nephew the Easton Navigator for Christmas.. I like it tons better....


----------



## tebeguache (Jun 7, 2008)

*vantage elite case?*

Thanks. I was looking at the other Brownells. 

So the Easton Navigator will fit a Vantage Elite?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

My nephew has an 09 Proelite with 300 limbs in his and has room to spare....


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

That sounds good. I've been waiting to order one till I found out more on the size.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I ended up ordering an Aurora Proline HD bow case today. I needed a new case to start with and I'm really thinking about going to Vegas in Feburary so I needed one that is airline approved. It's a little on the big side but I can get everything in it, including some clothes for the Vegas trip. That way I just need a carry on and the bow case.


----------

